# Swollen cheek



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Jasper's right upper lip/cheek is swollen, if you look at his muzzle from the front you can see he's out of proportion and he was very low on energy on his walk today (which is very unusual!). Well, I took him to the vet today and his temeprature and everything is fine and he's not salivating or anything, so he wasn't very worried; gave him some antibiotics and that was it (I think he thought I was over-reacting actually, but my last cat got really sick over the new year's holiday and then on a Sunday and I could never get a vet, so I am a little paranoid about issues on a Saturday!). Wasn't too sure what casued it, he said that usually it's either an insect bite or a blocked gland or tear duct.

Has anyone had this and have any idea what it is? I don't think it's an insect bite, as I noticed that his muzzle was a little swollen yeasterday already and the vet said that a bite would only last a few hours.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Why didnt he do a Florecean (sp?) stain test? If he thought it could be a blocked tear duct he could have done a test to see if thats what it was.

Bug bites can last for longer than a few hours cant they? I dont know, sorry I cant help much Im only a vet tech in training, so I dont know too much yet.


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks anyway! I think over here they like to see wait and see first to keep costs down as long as it isn't urgent. Either that or the fact that it was Saturday and he was about to go home... Jasper seems OK anyhow, he was bouncing up like a yo-yo chasing bubbles earlier - I probably worry too much...


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Pleased to report that Jasper seems much better today and the swelling is less


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Check the teeth and gums anyway.


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

All checked and they are fine, both the vet and I had a look! He had one of his left molars removed before, as he was bitten in the face by a dog at his rescue kennel, but this is the right side.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2007)

tsorcus said:


> All checked and they are fine, both the vet and I had a look! He had one of his left molars removed before, as he was bitten in the face by a dog at his rescue kennel, but this is the right side.


Possibly a bee or wasp sting? That's what happened to my dog and the swelling lasted for about 24 hours.


----------

